# 4 jaw chuck



## 12bolts (Dec 16, 2014)

Anybody ever seen a 4 jaw *NON* independant chuck?
Listed on epay. No description really except for dia, but it appears to only have 1 chuck key hole. In all my years I have never seen a chuck like it






Cheers Phil


----------



## darkzero (Dec 16, 2014)

4 jaw scroll chucks are still made. Not sure if they were rare to see in the older days but various manufacturers make them these days. I briefly thought about getting a Bison Set-Tru 4 jaw scroll chuck before I got my first 6 jaw. http://www.toolmex.com/Products/BrowseResults.aspx?CatID=441&Parent=

There's even 4 jaw combination chucks where each jaw can be moved independently & simutaneously with another pinion. http://www.toolmex.com/Products/BrowseResults.aspx?CatID=550&Parent=


----------



## David S (Dec 16, 2014)

Taig also makes them for their small lathe.

David


----------



## Smithdoor (Dec 16, 2014)

It is rare yes they do make see www.shars.com
Most of time it a four jaw scroll with independent jaws. 
I have one for sb 

Dave




12bolts said:


> Anybody ever seen a 4 jaw *NON* independant chuck?
> Listed on epay. No description really except for dia, but it appears to only have 1 chuck key hole. In all my years I have never seen a chuck like it
> 
> View attachment 90000
> ...


----------



## george wilson (Dec 16, 2014)

For many years,the 8" Bison universal 4 jaw chuck has been my favorite. I am more likely to use square and round stock than hexagonal,so it is always on my larger lathe. I'm glad I got mine before the prices jumped so high! I must have bought 6 of them over the years as we upgraded to better lathes in the toolmaker's shop. I generally left the chuck on the lathes we sold off,back when they were much cheaper,and had differing mountings. Mine runs to .001" or better.

The Ebay one needs the other set of jaws. Being a scroll chuck,the jaws don't just flip.


----------



## tommied (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a bison that I like to use but with 4 jaw scroll the material will not be held as tight as say a 3 jaw. So in a real load the material will slip. The jaws will reverse on all my chucks, wouldn't have it any other way. Hope this helps.

tommie


----------



## Philco (Dec 20, 2014)

I found this off-shore made 4 jaw NON independent chuck on Craigslist several years ago. It was located about 10 minutes from me & the price was so cheap I couldn't say no. 
Look closely @ the name plate. There is a very respectful work holding co named Pratt & Burned that has high quality products. It always amazes me how the knock offs will go to great measures to copy the greats.
Philco


----------



## george wilson (Dec 20, 2014)

My 4 jaw Bison holds just fine. If yours doesn't,put a slip of BROWN paper bag paper between the metal and each jaw. Paper grips like crazy. Works very well in a milling vise too. Don't use shiny paper. It has clay in it that will slip.


----------



## tommied (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks I'll have to try using the paper. I do turn a lot of hard steel and anything that helps hold is worth doing.

tommie


----------

